# drive from standalone to DVD



## Brock from WI (Mar 30, 2005)

Right now I have a 5400? series 2 stand alone with lifetime service and got a upgrade 200 gig drive for it and it works great. I still have the original 80 gig hard drive.

My question is we just ordered an 80 gig DVD burner unit and I would like to move the 200gb drive to the DVD burner. I am fine with setting up everything again and loosing all the shows we have and starting over on both of them. I would think I could drop the original 80 gig back in the 5400, then can I just put the 200 gig in the DVD one before I turn it on? Do I need to wipe or reset it somehow? Can I do this with some command on the tivo box itself?

Or should I just leave them as is?

Oh the regular box is going to be a gift to my parents; all setup and ready to go.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

You can drop the 80GB back into the lifetime unit, but you will need to reimage the 200GB drive using mfstools and hinsdale in Linux using the info in the stickies at the top of this forum to use it in the burner.

I will send you a PM with some other info.


----------



## Brock from WI (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks, I will give it a shot, if I fail you get get a PM back


----------

